# Lift Placement



## Hayden_G. (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting a lift. Is there any certain spot in the garage where it has to go or can it go anywhere? What are the requirements for placement?


----------



## jackel440 (Sep 6, 2008)

2 post or 4 post?You want to make sure you have enough room to get around the lift to work efficiantly.My 2 post is in the middle of my bay. each one is 40' deep so it is 20' from the door.Allows enough room for the garage door to be up and still have vehicles up in the air.


----------

